# Style of the Week 31/5/06 - IPA



## Stuster (31/5/06)

So kicking off the style of the week we'll tackle the India Pale Ale style. (Great suggestion Tony.) Here is a link to the BJCP style guidelines for IPA. To keep the discussion as general as possible, I thought we'd go for English and American style IPAs. Maybe leave Imperial IPAs till another time, but you can argue that if you like.  

This article will give a bit more historical background to the style and this article discusses brewing IPAs.

What recipes do you have for this style? What yeasts do you like best? What hops? What kits are best? How can these kits be improved? What commercial IPAs do you like? Any info you'd like to share.


----------



## RobboMC (31/5/06)

Kits:
I've made both the Coopers Brewmaster IPA and the Thomas Coopers IPA kit. The result of the Thomas Coopers kit was far superior and if brewing from kit would not even consider anything else.
Needs some additions to make true IPA, I added extra extra Brew Enhancer and a steeped Fuggles finishing hops bag to the listed recipe on the can which is straight LME. 
Resulted in a pretty awesome beer for a simple recipe; and spot on IPA style according to some serious brewers that tasted it.

Possible needs more malts next time ( with more hops to balance ) to get ABV higher as only came out around 4% from kit.


----------



## bindi (31/5/06)

Here is a Yanky IPA style? <_< I am doing next week called 'Cascade Neck Oil', hops thanks to Ross.
Don't know if it's to style, but I will do it anyway <_< .

5.75 kg. Powells Ale Malt 
.250 kg. Cara Malt 
40 g. Cascade 60
20 g. Cascade 30
20 g. Cascade 10
10 g Dry
Yeast : WYeast 1056 American Ale 
IBU about 40, I will adjust it in Beersmith to be about 40


----------



## Stuster (31/5/06)

I have done an IPA twice, both times with the ESB Fresh wort kits. (Planning an AG one quite soon). I find these kits good in general, but with the IPA I feel it's not quite right. It could do with a lot more hop character IMO. (maybe it's just my hop-frazzled taste buds though :unsure: ). The gravity is a little low when diluted but just in the style range if no water is added.

Commercially, I like the Worthingtons White Shield IPA. Really nice balanced ale.


----------



## Steve (31/5/06)

Have also done a couple of the ESB Fresh wort IPA's - nice but not quite there? A bit bland. Still a good quaffer. Also have done the Grumpys Worthingtons White Shield IPA - bloody corker! To be honest im not too clued up on IPAs. Had a nice one at the Wig n Pen Brew day the other week but I was a bit addled/hazy by the time we sampled that one so cant really comment on taste etc!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (31/5/06)

Agree that the ESB one is a bit bland. Any recipes out there?


----------



## berazafi (31/5/06)

Great idea guys



bindi said:


> Here is a Yanky IPA style? <_< I am doing next week called 'Cascade Neck Oil', hops thanks to Ross.
> Don't know if it's to style, but I will do it anyway <_< .
> 
> 5.75 kg. Powells Ale Malt
> ...



With regards to recipies it would be good if you could include your estimated original gravity, and batch size.


----------



## hupnupnee (31/5/06)

Having read the BT stuff on IPA's I'm not sure I have ever drunk an IPA that is true to style in the historic sense.

The James Squire is probably a bit to malty and dark to be to style although it is certainly bitter and alcholic, its hops flavour is certainly there, I wonder it it is a bit too aromatic.

What do others think about JS's IPA?
and 

What do you think is a good commercial example that is readily available?

Floculator

Tim


----------



## wee stu (31/5/06)

hupnupnee said:


> What do you think is a good commercial example that is readily available?
> 
> Tim



Worthington White Shield is good, when fresh. Emersons 1812 IPA  from New Zealand is a pretty good one too. Depends what you mean by "readily available". Like a lot of the classic styles, they take a bit of beer hunting over here.

For those of you trying to brew the English style IPA, and looking for feedback on your efforts, it is one of the 17 featured styles in this year's BJCP sanctioned ANAWBS comp. Full details are on the ANAWBS website, which is, sadly, a bit unwell at the moment  - though _some _ of you might still be able to get through. 

The style guideline used in ANAWBS is not exactly BJCP, but it is close and also borrows from some English style guidelines. The good thing about the ANAWBS class is that it is exclusively an IPA class, so you can be confident that your beer will be being judged consistently against a single guideline and against its peers.


*edit*: inappropriate smilie given plastic surgery!


----------



## joecast (31/5/06)

hupnupnee said:


> What do others think about JS's IPA?
> and



imo, its like they tried to do an american ipa with english hops. the only time ive been impressed with fuggles (and goldings for that matter) is in actual english brews. dont know what they do to them, but very tasty when done right. 
in js ipa, the level of hop flavor isnt bad, but the usage of fuggles is a let down. the rest of the beer is about the same. not bad, but not impressive after you've tried other aussie craft beers.
joe


----------



## Tony (31/5/06)

I brewed one a while back using a base of JW ale malt and about 5% of both TF crystaql malt and crystal wheat.

Didnt use enough hops and tried to burtonise the water by emptying a bucket of gypsum and epsum salt into the mash.

It was cloudy from the minerals and lacked hop character but had a sharp bittermess.

registered for the AABC where it promptly came last in style.

I have just brewed another one a week and a half ago and its almost done in primary. Havnt tried it yet but you couls smell the hops 100 meters down the road when it was boiling 

hang on going to try it now 

ok almost put my back out lifting 50 liters of IPA onto a table to get a hydromiter reading.

Targered 1.055 but got 1.060 and has dropped to 1.020. Still has a head on it and is bubbling so will leave another week and might rack it.

It is a big Malty beer with a great fruity fresh hop pressence to ballance with a bitterness seemimg a bit restrained but its not finnished firmenting yet so was a bit sweet.

Orange tint and looking the goods.

Still had that chalky yeasty "still firmenting" feel in the mouth but you get that.

I recon it will end up in the keg. Im really getting sick of bottling beer.

here is the recipe

Bulls EyePA 2

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 52.00 Wort Size (L): 52.00
Total Grain (kg): 12.40
Anticipated OG: 1.055 Plato: 13.60
Anticipated EBC: 20.0
Anticipated IBU: 48.5
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 75 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
64.5 8.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 5
24.2 3.00 kg. Weyermann Vienna Germany 1.038 7
5.6 0.70 kg. TF Caramalt UK 1.034 30
4.0 0.50 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 145
1.6 0.20 kg. JWM Dark Crystal Australia 1.036 230

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Target Pellet 8.80 18.4 60 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 4.9 20 min.
30.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 6.60 6.3 20 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 6.8 20 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 3.0 10 min.
30.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 6.60 3.8 10 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 4.1 10 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 5.20 0.4 1 min.
30.00 g. Wye Challenger Pellet 6.60 0.4 1 min.
30.00 g. Wye Northdown Pellet 7.20 0.5 1 min.


Extras

Amount Name Type Time
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
0.09 Oz Irish Moss Fining 15 Min.(boil) 


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1335 British Ale II


Mash Schedule
-------------

Mash Type: Single Step

Grain kg: 12.40
Water Qts: 32.76 - Before Additional Infusions
Water L: 31.00 - Before Additional Infusions

L Water Per kg Grain: 2.50 - Before Additional Infusions

Saccharification Rest Temp : 66 Time: 60
Mash-out Rest Temp : 76 Time: 10
Sparge Temp : 76 Time: 10


Total Mash Volume L: 39.28 - Dough-In Infusion Only

All temperature measurements are degrees Celsius.


----------



## wee stu (31/5/06)

I suppose this one fits into the`BJCP guidelines to a degree, but I was really aiming for an ESB. 

Which, perhaps, just goes to show that with the English Pale Ale substyles the boundaries are at best blurry, at worst non existant:


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Twitter And Bisted
Brewer: wee stu
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Extra Special/Strong Bitter (English Pale Ale)
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 28.04 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 8.5 SRM
Estimated IBU: 42.1 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.3 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.50 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 90.5 % 
0.30 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (60.0 Grain 4.9 % 
0.28 kg Wheat, Torrified (1.7 SRM) Grain 4.6 % 
50.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop)Hops 25.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Fuggles [4.50%] (30 min) Hops 10.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (15 min) Hops 6.3 IBU 
25.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [5.00%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.58 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs British Ale (White Labs #WLP005) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body, Batch Sparge
Total Grain Weight: 6.08 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 15.87 L of water at 73.9 C 67.0 C 60 min 


Notes:
------


Beer only recently racked to a conditioning cube. So can't really comment on the final product. Should probably have dry hopped into the secondary to add a little bit of hop zing, but didn't.

Also no Burtonisation of the water, which makes me veer to the safer ESB side when I want to classify it.


----------



## Duff (31/5/06)

This is a real nice American IPA, one I must make again soon. I used the Scottish Ale to try and accentuate the malt flavours up against the bitterness.



05-25 Imperial IPA

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 20.00
Total Grain (kg): 5.92
Anticipated OG: 1.069 Plato: 16.84
Anticipated SRM: 8.3
Anticipated IBU: 66.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Brewhouse Efficiency and Predicted Gravity based on Method #1, Potential Used.
Final Gravity Calculation Based on Points.
Hard Value of Sucrose applied. Value for recipe: 46.2100 ppppg
% Yield Type used in Gravity Prediction: Fine Grind Dry Basis.

Color Formula Used: Morey
Hop IBU Formula Used: Rager

Additional Utilization Used For Plug Hops: 2 %
Additional Utilization Used For Pellet Hops: 10 %


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
79.3 4.70 kg. JWM Export Pilsner Australia 1.037 2
13.6 0.80 kg. JWM Wheat Malt Australia 1.040 2
3.3 0.20 kg. TF Crystal UK 1.034 74
2.3 0.13 kg. Melanoidin Malt 1.033 35
1.5 0.09 kg. JWM Dark Munich Australia 1.039 13

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
10.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 10.50 15.8 60 min.
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 6.7 60 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 4.5 60 min.
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 6.3 50 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 4.2 50 min.
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 5.1 40 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 3.4 40 min.
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 3.4 30 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 2.3 30 min.
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 2.2 20 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 1.5 20 min.
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 1.3 10 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.9 10 min.
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 1.1 5 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.8 5 min.
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 1.1 4 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.8 4 min.
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 1.1 3 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.8 3 min.
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 1.1 2 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.8 2 min.
5.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 1.1 1 min.
5.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.8 1 min.
10.00 g. Amarillo Gold Pellet 8.90 0.0 0 min.
10.00 g. Cascade Pellet 6.00 0.0 0 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP028 Edinburgh Ale


----------



## bindi (31/5/06)

berazafi said:


> Great idea guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1.066 and the IBU only 31.6 with the above <_< I will up it little, it is in my 'pending recipies' at the moment.
And only a single batch 22L this time.


----------



## Voosher (31/5/06)

wee stu said:


> I suppose this one fits into the`BJCP guidelines to a degree, but I was really aiming for an ESB.
> 
> Which, perhaps, just goes to show that with the English Pale Ale substyles the boundaries are at best blurry, at worst non existant:



I start with an ESB and shift it from there, but mine are kept pretty simple.
Basically more malt, more hops.

Something like this, which with the advent of this thread may now happen this weekend.

94% Maris Otter
3% Std Crystal
3% Dark Crystal

Challenger FWH to around 30+IBU
EKG/Fuggles @ 30m to around 20+IBU
1g/l Challenger @ 20m
0.5g/l EKG/Fuggles @ 10m
0.5g/l EKG/Fuggles Dry Hop secondary.

Target OG 1065
Target IBU's 55-60

Wyeast 1028.




Edit: Thanks to the American IPA contributors. Been thinking about one for a while.


----------



## andreic (31/5/06)

Hi all,

I didn't reply to the original poll regarding "style of the week", but since this is the first one may I suggest the following.

Can someone nominate a couple of good commercial examples of the style so inexperienced brewers like myself can go out and taste them and decide if its a style we like.

This way the "style of the week" gets 2 different things happening - people start nominating recipes or start brewing the style of the week, and the rest of us just drink it (and then brew it later when we decide we like :super: )

cheers,

Andrei


----------



## Stuster (31/5/06)

andreic said:


> Can someone nominate a couple of good commercial examples of the style so inexperienced brewers like myself can go out and taste them and decide if its a style we like.



Sounds like a good idea to me.  

As WeeStu said, Worthingtons White Shield IPA (fresh) and Emersons 1812 IPA. Both available somewhere near you, hopefully.


----------



## andreic (31/5/06)

Stuster said:


> andreic said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone nominate a couple of good commercial examples of the style so inexperienced brewers like myself can go out and taste them and decide if its a style we like.
> ...



sorry, posting under the influence. will read ALL the post in the thread next time...


----------



## Stuster (31/5/06)

Certainly nothing wrong with posting under the influence.


----------



## wee stu (31/5/06)

Stuster said:


> andreic said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone nominate a couple of good commercial examples of the style so inexperienced brewers like myself can go out and taste them and decide if its a style we like.
> ...



Deuchars IPA from the Caledonian Brewery in Edinburgh is another top drop, although the hopping might be a bit refined for some. Well, it does come from Edinburgh  

awrabest, stu



Voosher said:


> Edit: Thanks to the American IPA contributors. Been thinking about one for a while.



Voosh, this is my latest strike at the AIPA style, it started life as a wild variation on an old BYO Sierra Nevada Celebration Clone, and has just got a little more feral with each new generation. 
The target hops are intended to give it a bit of English stiff upper lip, if not back bone - maybe making it more of transatlantic hybrid IPA than enaything else <_< . 

Given therest of the hop and malt bill, you can see it is brewed in the proverbial kitchen sink too  


BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Little Big Man 4
Brewer: wee stu
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 30.49 L
Estimated OG: 1.060 SG
Estimated Color: 16.8 SRM
Estimated IBU: 70.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 67.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.00 kg Pale Malt, Galaxy (Barrett Burston) (1.5 SGrain 75.2 % 
0.60 kg Vienna Malt (Weyermann) (3.0 SRM) Grain 9.0 % 
0.50 kg Caramunich II (Weyermann) (63.0 SRM) Grain 7.5 % 
0.30 kg Melanoidin (Weyermann) (30.0 SRM) Grain 4.5 % 
0.25 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (178.0 SRM) Grain 3.8 % 
50.00 gm Ahtanum [5.70%] (60 min) Hops 29.7 IBU 
45.00 gm Cascade [5.50%] (30 min) Hops 19.8 IBU 
15.00 gm Target [10.00%] (60 min) Hops 15.6 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (10 min) Hops 4.8 IBU 
8.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (Dry Hop 14 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.50%] (0 min) Hops - 
0.29 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Safale us-56 (DCL) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Medium Body
Total Grain Weight: 6.64 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temp Step Time 
Mash In Add 17.34 L of water at 77.6 C 67.8 C 60 min 
Mash Out Add 9.71 L of water at 92.4 C 75.6 C 10 min


----------



## bconnery (1/6/06)

Greene King IPA is often available in bottleshops, bigger ones at least and at English pubs on occasion. I quite like that one. 
Emersons is excellent. 
JS is a nice enough beer but misses the mark for the style in my book, ditto Tui.
American IPAs can be another beast altogether with the hops and malt taken that little bit bigger. I wasn't a fan of the Imperial IPA I tried. Too much in my book. 
Any kit recipe must have the hops upped as hops are what this style is all about. 

Here's my boringly named India Pale Ale IPA.

2.5kg Light DME. 1.5kg Amber LME. 50g Cascade Hops. 20g fuggles hops. 30g Goldings Hops. SAFALE S-04 Yeast.

2.5kg Light DME, 1.5kg Amber LME, 40g Cascade, 20g Goldings at 60. 10g Goldings, 10g Cascade at 40. 
20g Fuggles at end. 
3/4 cup of malto-dextrin for priming (This is what I used following part of the recipe I was kind of following, ish. Use a little more as it was slow to carbonate).


----------



## Steve (1/6/06)

Maharaja IPA - (post borrowed from my clubs forum)

This is made by Avery in Boul/Col and according to the post I read this is their recipe. 
I have converted to metric and for 100 litres 

Pale 33kg 
Amber 3.5kg 
Xtal 1.2kg 

Hopping 
For a 90 minute boil 

100gm magnum 13% at 30 minutes 
100gm Magnum 13% at 60 minutes 
200gms of Simcoe at 90 minutes 
200gms of Centenial at 90 minutes 

nothing really unusual i guess....until 

Dry Hopping 

Simcoe 2600gms 
Crystal 1150 gms 
Centenial 1150gms 

here is the original post 

Quote: 
I spoke briefly with Steven Breezley, the Production Manager at Avery who was happy to share the original recipe. Steve sent me the following in an e-mail: 

Thanks again for your interest and sorry I didn't have time to talk to you more yesterday. Yes I'm familiar with brewers that don't like to divulge recipes, but we are not that way here at Avery. We enjoy that people like our beers enough to brew them. We also realize that these same people have, or will want to compare their products to the original model which obviously benefits us. Lastly we just enjoy the fact that people are making good beers and if we can help with that, fantastic! Enough of our philosophies, let's get down to the recipe: 

Maharaja: 
OG - 1.085 
AE - 1.012 
% ABV - 9.9% 
IBU's - 102 
Water - lactic acid to bring down alkalinity to around 40-50ppm 
CaCl2 - 0.7oz/bbl 
Grist: 
88% 2-Row 
9% Briess Victory malt 
3% Great Western C-120 
Single temp infusion mash 151F 

Kettle Hops: (90 min. boil) 
Magnum (GR) 13%AA - 5.3 oz/bbl @ 30 min. 
Magnum (GR) 13%AA - 5.3 oz/bbl @ 60 min. 
Simcoe - 9.2oz/bbl - 90 min 
Centennial - 9.2 oz/bbl - 90 min 

Yeast: 
Avery house strain (similar to London Ale - Wyeast 1028) 
Ferment @ 70 F 

Dry Hops: 
(I know these numbers will seem ridiculous, but they are correct) 
7.6 lbs/bbl Simcoe 
3.3 lbs/bbl Crystal 
3.3lbs/bbl Centennial 
have fun getting this much into your vessel! 

Cheers
Steve


----------



## jayse (1/6/06)

I'am not so sure what to add but I'll try come up with something as I type. :blink: 

Firstly I'll mention for anyone interested in further reading of the history the classic beer style series book 'Pale Ale' has gone into the original east india pale ales at reasonbly great length.
I guess as far as recipe make up goes for these original ones to put it reasonbly broadly were most likely single malt beers. Gravity was around 1.060-1.070 using yeast with very high attenuation and low flocculation in the burton union type system of fermentation. It is quite possible that sugar may have been used given the very high attenuation but from memory the book is not 100% clear on this but does go into length to discuss it such as various reasons why they may or possibly may not have used sugar. The hopping rates are given for most of these original beers but purely as hop weights into volumes, ie pounds into gallons. The author goes on to try his best to, crudely i guess you could say, work out a estimated IBU. The original Hodgson's looks to be the most highly hopped at what would work out to very roughly 350g in one of our 25 litre batchs with bass at the other end at only half that.
Personally i'am just guessing at the given infomation throughout the whole section that the bass was possibly a better beer also having a higher final gravity, for the most part the modern day versions we brew would possibly be closer to this beer.

Anyway it makes a interesting read for those interested.

To go forward and to pull to bits some modern IPA home brewers recipes I tend to think some people may be over doing the crystal malts, but I say that about a lot of styles. Personally I stick to only 5% or less, for the malt complexity I go down the very modern trail as most do and use some munich style malts and a touch of english style toasted malts like amber malt in a reasonbly small amount. Also use just a touch of choc malt if needed to bring it into the 20-28 EBC range, 28 ebc is pushing the high end of the colour range and may be seen as to dark by some, even to the point of loosing points in comp, persoanlly my best have all been the darker ones. Anyway if your brewing for comps sticking to the middle of the colour range may possibly be best.
One of the biggest faults I have found in some brewers IPA's i have had is they really need to be perfectly clear because any yeast in the beer will take a hell of a lot away from what the beer should taste and feel like and of course look like.

I can't really think of anything else to rave on about now so will shut up, I'll just leave with one final word and that is i like them to be fairly well balanced and the hop flavour to be rounded using Carefull selection of hops and amounts. In the end really it comes down to brewing a great beer and more often than not keeping it reasonbly simply and well thought out will yeild the best result, combine that with sound brewing practices and bobs your drunken uncle.

Damn I can dribble shit :blink: 
Jayse


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/6/06)

Anyone attempting the style will find this a very good read on the now-defunct Brewing Techniques Website.  

India Pale Ale, Part I: IPA and Empire
India Pale Ale, Part II: The Sun Never Sets

Hope this helps.

Warren -




jayse said:


> One of the biggest faults I have found in some brewers IPA's i have had is they really need to be perfectly clear because any yeast in the beer will take a hell of a lot away from what the beer should taste and feel like and of course look like.



To agree and disagree with you up to a point Jayse. I've tasted and seen a lot of cloudy/hazy IPAs too. I think the reason being for this is not suspended yeast moreso than hop pellet-derived haze.

Ask the brewers responsible and they'll always tell you how they dry-hopped the beer with about 40-60g of EKG or Fuggles pellets.

Probably better to dry hop with plugs. Benefits are most likely twofold. Possibly a clearer beer from an absence of pellet dust and a fresh flavour from a hop that's not been pounded to death by a hammer mill. :beerbang: 

Warren -


----------



## Stuster (1/6/06)

Yep, great reads. Which is why I linked to them in the original post.  

Sorry, Warren, should have said what the links were.  

Any yeast preferences for this style, especially English IPAs?


----------



## warrenlw63 (1/6/06)

Whoops.

Scuse that Stuster. :lol: 

It would appear I'm preaching to the converted. 

Warren -


----------



## pint of lager (1/6/06)

bconnery said: 


> 3/4 cup of malto-dextrin for priming (This is what I used following part of the recipe I was kind of following, ish. Use a little more as it was slow to carbonate).



This is wrong. You have been reading an American recipe. 

Maltodextrin (or often referred to as corn syrup) is not fermentable. It provides body and a slight sweetness to a beer. It is used in conjunction with malt and dextrose to provide some body to kit brews.

You want to prime with dextrose or castor sugar (plain white sugar that has smaller crystals and is easier to dissolve.) Some people do use DME, brown sugar or honey to prime with.


----------



## bconnery (1/6/06)

pint of lager said:


> bconnery said:
> 
> 
> > 3/4 cup of malto-dextrin for priming (This is what I used following part of the recipe I was kind of following, ish. Use a little more as it was slow to carbonate).
> ...



You are correct. 
And what I didn't say as I copy and pasted this from my brewing notes this morning, pre coffee, is that I actually used DME, and it still wasn't enough. 
I always use Dextrose myself. Apart from that one time.


----------



## RobW (1/6/06)

A note on terminology (flame suit on)- is there such as a thing as an American IPA? I personally don't believe there is. An IPA is made with predominantly British (or equivalent) malts & hops. Once you start using Cascade, Chinook & other US hops & 1056 yeast you have an A(merican)PA, maybe an Imperial APA even but not an American IPA. To call it an American IPA is like ramping up the hops & gravity of a Coopers clone & calling it an Australian IPA.


----------



## Stuster (1/6/06)

I don't really agree. What is an English IPA but a stronger, hoppier pale ale? h34r: 

A few quotes from the BT article.



> Bass achieved its hop bitterness by using large quantities of Fuggle, Kent Golding, and imported hops. Several breweries reported using Californian and German hops for up to 50% of the bittering additions.
> 
> IPA's success was not lost on American brewers. Brewers in the northeastern United States brewed pale ales with original gravities between 1.060 and 1.076 during this period [late 19th cent] and labeled them as India Pale Ale
> 
> ...



Classifying beers into styles is really not that important in Britain and styles are fairly loose. It was really the rise of the American craft/microbrewers that has resulted in all this style business. I suggest that the historic style has been resurrected by American brewers and if they want to call their stronger pale ales IPAs then why not? Words change with the times, and I suggest this one has. If you want to call your souped up Coopers clone an OzIPA then go for it.

Tony, what have you started? :angry: :lol:


----------



## Steve (1/6/06)

Did the americans make it and send it to India in the 1800s to quench the thirst of the memsabs?  
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Stuster (1/6/06)

To paraphrase something I'm working on (nominally) at the moment.

_I do not focus on the origin or postulated origin of the term *IPA*, and on what it may have meant initially. This represents one single phase in its existence, while the initial meaning, tentatively reconstructed by later researchers, does not determine later ones._


----------



## RobW (1/6/06)

Point taken, but nevertheless IPAs were originally brewed to send to India from England. The Yanks may have copied this later but historically the Poms got in first. BTW any idea what American hops were used in those early brews?


----------



## Kai (1/6/06)

Stuster said:


> To paraphrase something I'm working on (nominally) at the moment.
> 
> _I do not focus on the origin or postulated origin of the term *IPA*, and on what it may have meant initially. This represents one single phase in its existence, while the initial meaning, tentatively reconstructed by later researchers, does not determine later ones._



I'm having a bit of trouble translating that, but I'll have a stab:

_If enough Americans call a rabbit a duck, then it is a duck, always has been a duck, and always will be a duck._


----------



## RobW (1/6/06)

Kai said:


> I'm having a bit of trouble translating that, but I'll have a stab:
> 
> _If enough Americans call a rabbit a duck, then it is a duck, always has been a duck, and always will be a duck._



:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stuster (1/6/06)

Yep, that's it.  

Well, more or less. Meaning, whatever the term meant before, it doesn't mean it will always mean that. That's why we speak English rather than Old German or Sanskrit or....

Back nearly on topic, not sure what hops were used used RobW. Could have been early American varieties like Cluster, or could have been English varieties. Most US brewers seem to dislike Cluster. Dutch settlers also brought their own varieties.


----------



## tintin (1/6/06)

Not technically an IPA, but a few bottles of this and any dodgy vindaloo will be sorted out quick smart...

(partial mash, 21 litres)
1.5kg Marris Otter
250g TF d/crystal
250g wheat

5.2kg LME

35g chinook @ 80 min
35g amarillo @ 60 min
13g goldings @ 30 min
13g goldings @ 15 min
7g fuggles @ 5 min
13g fuggles @ 0 min

Scottish Ale yeast

A liitle Friday night project! Sorry for lack of O.G., I'm not sure how to predict it as I am merely a grasshopper. Maybe a Grand Massa can direct me to a place of learning.


----------



## PostModern (1/6/06)

berazafi said:


> With regards to recipies it would be good if you could include your estimated original gravity, and batch size.



Seconded. If this thread is to be of any value, I think we all have to adhere to that.


----------



## Tony (1/6/06)

will be dry hopping my IPA with plugs.

1 x norhtdown

1 x fuggle.

mmmmmmm cant wait.

cheers


----------



## pbrosnan (1/6/06)

Here's my current IPA, been in the fermenter since Saturday @ around 15C which is a bit on the low side for the yeast but it's been cold over here in the West.

Brew 051

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 24.00 Wort Size (L): 23.00
Total Grain (kg): 6.39
Anticipated OG: 1.068 Plato: 16.48
Anticipated SRM: 11.7
Anticipated IBU: 74.9
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80 %
Wort Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Formulas Used
-------------

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential SRM
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
74.3 4.75 kg. Pale Malt(2-row) Great Britain 1.038 3
15.6 1.00 kg. Hoepfner Munich Malt Germany 1.038 9
7.8 0.50 kg. Wheat Malt Germany 1.039 2
1.6 0.10 kg. Crystal 75L Great Britian 1.034 75
0.6 0.04 kg. TF Black Malt UK 1.033 645

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.00 24.9 60 min.
20.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Whole 4.75 10.7 60 min.
20.00 g. Wye Target Pellet 11.00 27.3 60 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.75 9.0 30 min.
30.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.75 3.0 5 min.


Yeast
-----

WYeast 1099 Whitbread Ale


----------



## Trough Lolly (2/6/06)

Stuster said:


> To paraphrase something I'm working on (nominally) at the moment.
> 
> _I do not focus on the origin or postulated origin of the term *IPA*, and on what it may have meant initially. This represents one single phase in its existence, while the initial meaning, tentatively reconstructed by later researchers, does not determine later ones._



:excl: 
Stuster, that logic, as Kai has more eloquently put it, quite simply a [email protected]
An India Pale Ale is exactly that - if the Americans, Swedes or Turks want to brew a beer that uses a similar grain bill to an IPA with their own regional hops added, then it can't be called an IPA. I have some grapes in the back yard here in Canberra - I'm going to make a Coonawarra Red with them. Is that ok?
We might as well call my Munich malt laden, Goldings hopped old ale an Alt so it sells better!! h34r:  
TL
"....if she floats, then she's a witch.....and we?......BURN HER!"


----------



## Stuster (2/6/06)

So your porters use authentic grain bills do they? From which period? Which one is the 'real' porter? I hope you are not making any beers you may call Kolsch, or can you see the Kolner Dom from Canberra? If you don't use IPA to describe this style, what will you use? Isn't it just a handy way to refer to this style? This is how language evolves, whether you think it's a [email protected] or not.

Anyway, I don't want to argue about the name of the product, I was hoping to have a brewing discussion. If everyone prefers, shall we keep this to (English) IPAs. Tony, I bet you knew just what you were up to suggesting IPA! 

Perhaps including two distinct styles like this is too broad. It may be better to stick to one sub-style in these threads to avoid confusion/argument. I was thinking of one style of lager next time, with the nice cool weather at the mo. Any suggestions?

Trying desperately to get back on topic, I used WLP023 Burton ale yeast for the last IPA I did. It's a nice yeast IMO, but that IPA didn't come out quite right (probably just the ESB kit as Steve commented). What yeasts do you like for this style?


----------



## Stuster (2/6/06)

Edited for no good reason: Can't resist a stir after all. (Just for fun really, I do get your point.)

Tony, you shouldn't be using Northdown as that is a Northern Brewer cross with a German hop. pbrosnan, you shouldn't be using that Target as that is also a Northern Brewer cross. NB is a cross of an American female with an English male.


----------



## Trough Lolly (2/6/06)

Stuster said:


> So your porters use authentic grain bills do they? From which period? Which one is the 'real' porter? I hope you are not making any beers you may call Kolsch, or can you see the Kolner Dom from Canberra? If you don't use IPA to describe this style, what will you use? Isn't it just a handy way to refer to this style? This is how language evolves, whether you think it's a [email protected] or not.


I totally agree with you Stuster - I don't want to argue the name of a product either; because there is no argument...an IPA is English - end of story. If you want to make an IPA with US hops then go for it - and enjoy it, but don't call it an IPA because you've made an American Pale Ale, based on an India Pale Ale recipe. It's not elitism or snobbery etc, it's just fact. There's nothing wrong with an IPA modified with US hops (and by that I mean hops that are recognised as having cultivars originating from the US) - in fact I quite enjoy them!  
To answer your question, I use Bairds Pale Ale malt, Barret and Burston Crystal and Pale Choc malt in combo with EKG hops for bittering and flavouring and a bit of fuggles for aroma. Wyeast London 1028 ale yeast is nice too, so I suppose it might be considered to be an IPA.



Stuster said:


> Tony, you shouldn't be using Northdown as that is a Northern Brewer cross with a German hop. pbrosnan, you shouldn't be using that Target as that is also a Northern Brewer cross. NB is a cross of an American female with an English male.


Ok...
UK Northdown was bred by Dr. Ray A. Neve at Wye College *ENGLAND* in 1961 from a Northern Brewer female plant and a downy resistant male.
UK Target is another successful variety bred by Dr. Ray A. Neve in 1965 in *ENGLAND* and is closely related to Northdown, Challenger, Progress, Eastwell Golding and Northern Brewer.
Northern Brewer and several other varieties, including Bullion, were bred by Professor E.S. Salmon at Wye College *ENGLAND* in a search for disease resistance. He raised it in 1934 from a female Cantebury Golding pollinated with a male seedling (reference OB21). The OB21 cultivar was obtained by crossing Brewers Gold with the "Californian" male plant, referred to as OY1. OY1 was obtained in 1914 from E.C. Horst, who was at the time, engaged with the British Columbia Hop Company. Horst stated that it's origin was "The Russian River, Mendocino County, California, USA" - you can google earth it if you want...It was named "North Brewer" because a brewing company in the north of Britain (Scottish and Newcastle) had been very interested in the breeding of a high alpha (7 to 9%) and good aroma variety.
Data Source: here...
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Lukes (2/6/06)

Yep I.P.A'S are a great topic for a heated disscussion.

[email protected]#$%^&^&**&^$%$#
I have some English 2 row comming on's the bulk malt order later this month.
So now I can make and authentic one too.
Now I just have to get some Authentic english hops and a water profile and some oak for the bright beer cask and a tall ship and some.....

Luke


----------



## Trough Lolly (2/6/06)

Lukes said:


> Yep I.P.A'S are a great topic for a heated disscussion.
> 
> [email protected]#$%^&^&**&^$%$#
> I have some English 2 row comming on's the bulk malt order later this month.
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## bconnery (2/6/06)

What if we called American Indian Pale Ales 
(Apologies for a lack of PC there but I couldn't let that one pass)

If you can have an American Pale Ale, why not an American India Pale Ale? Both would appear to be regional variations on a historical style.

Somehow 'Robustly hopped American Pale Ale with an English type Grain Bill' doesn't seem to roll of the tongue


----------



## Trough Lolly (2/6/06)

You're referring to the ANIPA - American Native Indian Pale Ale!!
Another ANIPA? You little rippa!

sorry....


----------



## KoNG (2/6/06)

Lucky its your thread Stuster, so if you want everyone to also discuss AMERICAN IPA's you can, maybe in your first post you could just add the link to the BJCP style like you did for the english one. The following is from BeerSmith.

American IPA 
India Pale Ale (IPA) 


Type: Ale
Category Number: 14B 
Original Gravity: 1.056-1.075 SG
Color: 11.8-29.6 EBC 
Final Gravity: 1.010-1.018 SG Bitterness: 40.0-65.0 IBU 
Carbonation: 2.2-2.7 vols Alcohol by Volume: 5.5-7.5 % 
Description: An American version of the English IPA style that uses American ingredients and has an American style to it. Intense hoppy, citrusy, floral - typical of American hops variety used. 
Profile: Smooth, medium body with medium to high hop flavor. Hops may be citrusy, floral, resinous, piny or fruity. Low to med malt flavor. Med gold to reddish color. Clear. Med to Med-high carbonation. 
Ingredients: American pale ale malt (well modified), American hops and yeast. Yeast may give a clean or slightly fruity palate. Often a single infusion mash is used. Water character may vary. 
Examples: Stone IPA, Victory Hop Devil, Anderson Valley Hop Ottin', Anchor Liberty Ale, Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale, Harpoon IPA, Avery IPA, Founder's Centennial IPA


----------



## Tony (2/6/06)

Quote

Let the arguments........... oops, discussions begin 

As far as yeasts go I am using wyeast 1335 british ale II but my last one used the burton ale yeast. I think its a bit to fruity for the IPA style as its suposed to be more bitter and drier with less fruitness than a pommy pale ale.
I am hoping the 1335 comes through for me.

I have used 1275 a lot latly and recon it would be up to the task no worries. Clean and crisp dry finish but accentuates the malt and hops well.

on the hops.......

If my mun and dad are chinese and im born in sydney, does that make me chinese.
My northdown and target wewre born in england and aregenerally considered as english hops.

And i dont care cause they teste good........ better than the pine trees the yanks mince up to make hop pellets.

Just my opinion.

Ahhhhhhhh i bit at the stir didnt I 

hehe

cheers


----------



## Mr Bond (2/6/06)

Top Link TL.
Plenty of reference material/info there for a beer geek to salivate over.
saved to the "Special Folder"


----------



## Kai (3/6/06)

Stuster said:


> So your porters use authentic grain bills do they? From which period? Which one is the 'real' porter? I hope you are not making any beers you may call Kolsch, or can you see the Kolner Dom from Canberra? If you don't use IPA to describe this style, what will you use? Isn't it just a handy way to refer to this style? This is how language evolves, whether you think it's a [email protected] or not.



My philosophy is that you can use any ingredient you please when you're brewing to style, so long as it matches the flavour profile. I'll use American hops in an IPA if the flavour in the final product is one similar to an IPA made with more traditional English hops. That's something you'll never get from those big citrusy hops in an American IPA, so I don't understand your thrust here.




Trough Lolly said:


> You're referring to the ANIPA - American Native Indian Pale Ale!!
> Another ANIPA? You little rippa!
> 
> sorry....



I brewed one recently, called it a Red Indian Pale Ale.


----------



## Darren (3/6/06)

Tony said:


> Quote
> 
> Let the arguments........... oops, discussions begin
> 
> ...



Pine trees do taste better than the DIRT of English hops though  

cheers

Darren


----------



## T.D. (3/6/06)

The fact is beer styles evolve, variants of the original are inevitable. I have absolutely no problem with the Americans brewing IPAs with American hops, but I do think they should be called _American_ IPAs, to reflect their significant deviation from the original.

A bit off topic, but this reminds me of the "evolution of the English language" argument. Some people are outraged by the way that the English language is evolving to a point where grammer, spelling etc is no longer as important. Its all relative of course. Those same people are not advocating that we go back to speaking like Shakespeare, but perhaps if they truly believe their own doctrine, they should be! Where do you draw the line? 
Its the same with the beer styles - like somebody else said, if we want to get all picky about being true to style, why would we stop at the hop variety - why not insist that any home brewed IPA be cask conditioned, and taken on a long journey in a ship's hull through equatorial waters? Not to mention extremely high carbonation. The hopping rates in "original" IPAs were also entirely different to the "modern" IPA style. The grain bills were almost all 100% pale malt (which was not the same as our modern pale malt anyway), meaning that if you use any specialty grain your are also out of style. The simple fact is that arguing about being "true to style", is futile as the style originated from conditions and circumstances that we cannot replicate. Even brewing the most accurate version possible with the ingredients available would still be MILES off what the original versions would have been like. 

The evolution of style is inevitable. Look back 300 years. Pretty much every beer was black (or very dark) ale. Now look at the number of styles that are out there. They must have come from somewhere. Adaptation of various styles has happened before and its going to keep happening.

The argument of being in or out of style is totally circular and will just make everybody pi$$ed off with each other! The way I look at this stuff is use the BJCP styles as a *guide*. I try to stick to them wherever possible, but if I am out by a bit I don't stress too much. 

The best way to deal with all of the style arguments is to create an official variant of the original style, which is exactly what BJCP has done with "American IPA". In my opinion that pretty much covers it.

Edit: Stuster, sorry for the OT rant session. I reckon these threads are great, and I certainly don't want to see them deviate from their intended purpose.


----------



## Stuster (3/6/06)

Great post, TD. Top stuff. This is exactly what I have been trying to say, but you have said much more clearly. Agreed, it should be called American IPA. In the first post I just said we could combine American and English style IPAs. Next time, one sub-style. Suggestions appreciated.

I don't feel this is _my_ thread, and as far as I am concerned people can add in whatever they want. I do hope in future we can mostly discuss ingredients, techniques etc.  

Just making a clear, top-fermented German-style beer at the mo. Does it count as a Kolsch if I google pictures of the Cologne Cathedral?


----------



## Trough Lolly (5/6/06)

T.D. said:


> The fact is beer styles evolve, variants of the original are inevitable. I have absolutely no problem with the Americans brewing IPAs with American hops, but I do think they should be called _American_ IPAs, to reflect their significant deviation from the original.


Totally agree - which was my original point, but the Americans are brewing a pale ale. Grab a stubbie of ANY APA with the same hops as an "American IPA" to compare and have a taste test. They are very similar and it's almost a dead certainty that neither has Goldings hops or Burtonised water. It's not specifically detailed in the BJCP guide that you do this to make an IPA, but really the beers are substantially different from a real IPA, but still quite enjoyable nonetheless. I'm not intentionally a style nazi, but if we start labelling strong American Ales as IPA's then we need to wipe the slate clean and simply define beer as pale ale, brown ale, dark ale and pale lager, brown lager and dark lager....easy to define and a real mixed bag when it comes to judging them!!



T.D. said:


> Its the same with the beer styles - like somebody else said, if we want to get all picky about being true to style, why would we stop at the hop variety - why not insist that any home brewed IPA be cask conditioned, and taken on a long journey in a ship's hull through equatorial waters? Not to mention extremely high carbonation.


Exactly - no American IPA ever did that...!



T.D. said:


> The hopping rates in "original" IPAs were also entirely different to the "modern" IPA style. The grain bills were almost all 100% pale malt (which was not the same as our modern pale malt anyway), meaning that if you use any specialty grain your are also out of style. The simple fact is that arguing about being "true to style", is futile as the style originated from conditions and circumstances that we cannot replicate. Even brewing the most accurate version possible with the ingredients available would still be MILES off what the original versions would have been like.
> The evolution of style is inevitable. Look back 300 years. Pretty much every beer was black (or very dark) ale. Now look at the number of styles that are out there. They must have come from somewhere. Adaptation of various styles has happened before and its going to keep happening.


Agreed - and since the "original" hops and malt aren't available, I try to buy a close substitute to remain faithful to the original intent. So I buy other ENGLISH malts and hops to try to get back to what was originally made - buying hops made on another continent is not a close substitute. Even Yakima Goldings is a pushing things but then again, we aren't talking about building sheep stations, are we?
By the same token, when I make my SNPA clone, the Goldings stays in the freezer and out come the US hops and Chico Ale yeast!



T.D. said:


> The argument of being in or out of style is totally circular and will just make everybody pi$$ed off with each other! The way I look at this stuff is use the BJCP styles as a *guide*. I try to stick to them wherever possible, but if I am out by a bit I don't stress too much.
> The best way to deal with all of the style arguments is to create an official variant of the original style, which is exactly what BJCP has done with "American IPA". In my opinion that pretty much covers it.
> Edit: Stuster, sorry for the OT rant session. I reckon these threads are great, and I certainly don't want to see them deviate from their intended purpose.


Totally agree - the BJCP style guidelines are exactly that...a guide. I brew what I like to drink - and to hell with it if my beer is not exactly to style - but if I'm putting together a beer with the intention of copying a particular brand or style of beer, then I try to replicate the style's recipe and ingredients otherwise I'm just kidding myself, but still making beer I enjoy!
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Josh (6/6/06)

Okay. First of all great topic for the first style of the week. I am now planning on brewing one of these when I return from the Gold Coast.

Here is my imaginatively named recipe:

Josh's IPA - 24L

Burtonised water

5.75kg Maris Otter pale ale malt 96%
.255kg crystal 4%

mash 67C 60mins 2L/kg
mashout 75C, fly sparge

60g Goldings 4% 90mins 
20g Goldings 4% 30mins
20g Goldings 4% 20mins
20g Goldings 4% 10mins
20g Goldings 4% 0mins
20g Goldings 4% dry in secondary

WLP007 Dry English Ale yeast 18C

Predicted:
Efficiency 80%
OG 1.060
FG 1.010
IBU 51
abv 6.8%keg 7.3%bottle


----------



## Trough Lolly (6/6/06)

Looks the goods, Josh - what sort of crystal are you using? Get some non-pale crystal if you can so you don't end up with a really pale IPA - er, not that there's anything wrong with that!! If you are using a pale crystal, you might want to toss in 50g of choc malt to give it a bit of colour...and the 90 minute boil is a good move to get the melanoidins going in that wonderful MO malt!
...and enjoying it during the forthcoming test series!!
GO AUSSIES!
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Trough Lolly (7/6/06)

By way of an update - I've published my standard AG IPA in the recipe section of the forum...
Cheers,
TL


----------



## T.D. (7/6/06)

Trough Lolly said:


> ...and enjoying it during the forthcoming test series!!
> GO AUSSIES!
> Cheers,
> TL


 :lol: :lol: Nothing like sipping on a traditional English IPA while our boys belt the poms all over the park!


----------



## Trough Lolly (7/6/06)

T.D. said:


> :lol: :lol: Nothing like sipping on a traditional English IPA while our boys belt the poms all over the park!



Yep - revenge is a glass best served cold...! :chug:


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/6/06)

My favourite IPA was 100% Fawcetts Marris Otter to give OG of 1070.
Used Challenger hops all the way through to give 50 IBU and also dry hopped with Challenger.
Nottingham Ale yeast.

Simple but lovely (IMHO) <_<


----------



## Mr Bond (20/4/07)

Just got this cooling at the mo, to pitch onto a 56 yeast cake 2morrow.

2.5 kg GP ale
500 gms Wey munich II
100 gms carapils
30 gms carafa II
250gms dex

66c mash/90 min, batch sparge

40 g styrian goldings @ 60 min
10 g "" "" @ 5 min
10 g "" "" "" @ 0 min

15 litres/42 IBU/1057 og.


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (7/12/07)

Just read through this thread again and also the BT articles.
I am going to take another stab at an English IPA this weekend and thought I would try to be as authentic as possible.
Does anyone think 5% sugar in the grist would be too much? I would think it would certainly help get the attenuation right down along with thye Wyeast 1028 :super: 
The rest will be Bairds MO, Target and Challenger.
OG 1065
IBU 50

C&B
TDA


----------



## Ross (7/12/07)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Just read through this thread again and also the BT articles.
> I am going to take another stab at an English IPA this weekend and thought I would try to be as authentic as possible.
> Does anyone think 5% sugar in the grist would be too much? I would think it would certainly help get the attenuation right down along with thye Wyeast 1028 :super:
> The rest will be Bairds MO, Target and Challenger.
> ...



5% would be fine IMO  

cheers Ross


----------



## randyrob (10/1/08)

Hey Guys,

bout time i mashed another IPA, came up with this 1.069 and 69IBUs
do u think it will be balanced enough?

Rob.


NINE LIVES ALE

A ProMash Recipe Report

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 30.00 Wort Size (L): 30.00
Total Grain (kg): 9.27
Anticipated OG: 1.069 Plato: 16.72
Anticipated EBC: 17.3
Anticipated IBU: 69.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 70 Minutes


Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
94.6 8.77 kg. JWM Traditional Ale Malt Australia 1.038 7
5.4 0.50 kg. Weyermann Melanoidin Germany 1.037 70

Potential represented as SG per pound per gallon.


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
60.00 g. Nugget Pellet 9.80 59.0 60 min.
60.00 g. Willamette Pellet 5.00 10.1 20 min.


Yeast
-----

White Labs WLP001 California Ale


----------



## Adamt (10/1/08)

Dry hop with another 30-60g of williamette and you'll be fine 

What mash temperature?


----------



## randyrob (11/1/08)

Hey Adam,

thanks for the advice re dry hopping i usually do use a fair chunk of aroma hops in my beer but was planning on sitting this one down for a while
and figured the aroma would just disipate over time anyway?

hmmm usually mash my ales @ 66, unless there is any advantage mashing an ipa a little warmer?

Cheers Rob.


----------



## newguy (11/1/08)

I recently did an IPA with almost identical specs, 1.067 OG, 60 IBU. My suggestion would be to spread your hops out a bit. I had 3 hop additions: a huge mash hop addition (which I count as the equivalent of a 7 minute boil) for 15 IBU, 30 IBU bittering addition (90 minutes), and a 30 min flavour addition for the last 15 IBU. I also dry hopped with about 60g total. I used a mixture of 3 hops for all additions, 40% target, 40% glacier, 20% nelson sauvin by weight. Wyeast 1007, mashed @ 147F (63.9C) to promote a highly fermentable wort. It turned out fantastic.


----------



## Stuster (11/1/08)

randyrob said:


> was planning on sitting this one down for a while
> and figured the aroma would just disipate over time anyway?



I guess you could dry hop it a couple of weeks before you are planning on bottling it.


----------



## randyrob (11/1/08)

hmm... i kind of ment i was going to age it in the bottle some time not in the fermenter whoops... say until june.

just checked and the last one i mashed was 1072 and 72 IBU's, hops were FW,60,30,0,DRY and it was amazing!

so thats a BU:GU of 1 right? guess that must be how i like my ipa's.


----------



## Maple (11/1/08)

That's how I like em, 1:1. I did a bit of an hop experiment on my last batch, did the 60 min addition, then from 30 minutes on added small hop additions every 5 minutes. till zero. turned out with fantastic,


----------



## MCT (7/9/08)

Am planning on doing an English IPA of sorts tomorrow, and just trying to get the recipe together.
I am limited on my grain bill, and have these at hand:
JW Pale, JW crystal, Weyermann Munich, JW wheat, JW Pilsner, Weyermann Pilsner and a small amount of Marris Otter I don't particularly want to use (saving it for another brew and need to get rid of some of the other grain).

Hops I have that might be OK: Northdown 8.1%, Challenger 6.6%, Target 6.6%, EKG 4.2%, Willamette 4.9% and a small amount of fuggles.

I also have a bucketload of POR, do you think I could use say 50:50 POR and Northdown for bittering? Do you think the POR will kill it?
Was thinking of using a combo of Willamette, EKG and Fuggles as flavour/aroma.

Also, what do you think about using just JW pale and say 10% munich for a bit of maltiness with 5% JW crystal as the grain bill? What I'm really trying to get at, is this at all to style, and will the grain bill be malty enough to carry the hops?

Was thinking something along the lines of this:

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Micks IPA
Brewer: Mick
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 40.83 L
Estimated OG: 1.057 SG
Estimated Color: 8.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 58.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 78.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
7.00 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.Grain 75.27 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 10.75 % 
0.50 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 5.38 % 
65.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.30 %] (60 min) Hops 29.5 IBU 
45.00 gm Northdown [8.10 %] (60 min) Hops 17.8 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [6.10 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
25.00 gm Williamette [4.90 %] (30 min) Hops 4.6 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (20 min) Hops 2.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [6.10 %] (15 min) Hops 3.0 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (10 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [4.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.80 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 8.60 % 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 8.50 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 20.40 L of water at 74.7 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.20 L of water at 100.0 C 75.6 C


----------



## MCT (7/9/08)

OK, I've updated it. See how it goes. I have enough MO to make up 20%.
I put some sugar in there after reading up on the style, and traditionally there is some sugar added. Also, it wouldn't all fit in the mash tun.

Any comments/advice on the hop schedule?

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Micks IPA
Brewer: Mick
Asst Brewer: 
Style: English IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 42.00 L 
Boil Size: 40.83 L
Estimated OG: 1.058 SG
Estimated Color: 10.1 SRM
Estimated IBU: 53.8 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 80.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
5.75 kg Pale Malt, Traditional Ale (Joe White) (3.Grain 60.53 % 
2.00 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (3.0 SRM) Grain 21.05 % 
0.75 kg Crystal (Joe White) (72.0 SRM) Grain 7.89 % 
0.50 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (7.1 SRM) Grain 5.26 % 
60.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [9.30 %] (60 min) Hops 26.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [6.10 %] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
40.00 gm Northdown [8.10 %] (60 min) Hops 15.6 IBU 
25.00 gm Williamette [4.90 %] (30 min) Hops 4.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (20 min) Hops 2.4 IBU 
20.00 gm Fuggles [6.10 %] (15 min) Hops 2.9 IBU 
20.00 gm Goldings, East Kent [4.20 %] (10 min) Hops 1.5 IBU 
20.00 gm Williamette [4.90 %] (0 min) Hops - 
0.50 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (1.0 SRM) Sugar 5.26 % 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 9.00 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
75 min Mash In Add 21.15 L of water at 74.9 C 65.6 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 10.80 L of water at 99.5 C 75.6 C


----------



## kabooby (8/11/09)

Had the nogne IPA tonight. Great beer, recommend to anyone that want's to try a great IPA.

Kabooby


----------



## raven19 (29/8/10)

Cleaned out some old Hops making the following IPA this arvo.

Going 1968 to keep with the all English 'heritage' - colour is probably a tad too dark though - had the Style set to Porter accidentally... its been one of those days... RIMS temp probes were playing up, etc. <_< 


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 23.00 L 
Boil Size: 29.50 L
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 22.6 SRM
Estimated IBU: 50.6 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70.00 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.44 kg Pilsner (3.0 SRM) Grain 86.79 % 
0.58 kg Munich (9.0 SRM) Grain 7.75 % 
0.35 kg Crystal (140.0 SRM) Grain 4.65 % 
0.06 kg Choc Malt (1200.0 SRM) Grain 0.81 % 
15.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (60 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
15.00 gm Brambling Cross [5.10 %] (60 min) Hops 7.3 IBU 
40.00 gm Challenger [5.60 %] (60 min) Hops 21.4 IBU 
25.00 gm Challenger [5.60 %] (20 min) Hops 8.1 IBU 
25.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (20 min) Hops 6.9 IBU 
10.00 gm East Kent Goldings [4.80 %] (0 min) Hops - 
20.00 gm Challenger [5.60 %] (0 min) Hops - 
1 Pkgs 1968 (Wyeast) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Ravens RIMS (3.5L/kg)
Total Grain Weight: 7.42 kg
----------------------------
Ravens RIMS (3.5L/kg)
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
10 min Mash In Add 25.93 L of water at 53.8 C 50.0 C 
40 min RIMS Step 1 Add 0.04 L of water and heat to 65.065.0 C 
5 min Mash Out - RIMS steAdd 0.04 L of water and heat to 78.078.0 C


----------



## DarkFaerytale (22/5/12)

hey all, i'll have a cake of 1469 west yorkshire in the fermenter in a few weeks and i'm thinking about putting down an ipa, i'm pretty happy with my grain bill but not so sure about my hop additions, perhaps there is too many for an english style ipa? anyway, i'd like to hear what you think

Recipe Specifics
----------------

Batch Size (L): 20.00 Wort Size (L): 11.00
Total Grain (kg): 4.20
Anticipated OG: 1.062 Plato: 15.20
Anticipated EBC: 24.1
Anticipated IBU: 55.1
Brewhouse Efficiency: 70 %
Wort Boil Time: 90 Minutes

Grain/Extract/Sugar

% Amount Name Origin Potential EBC
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
47.6 2.00 kg. Generic DME - Light Generic 1.046 16
3.6 0.15 kg. TF Pale Crystal UK 1.034 66
47.6 2.00 kg. TF Maris Otter Pale Ale Malt UK 1.037 6
1.2 0.05 kg. TF Chocolate Malt UK 1.033 940


Hops

Amount Name Form Alpha IBU Boil Time
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
40.00 g. Hallertau Northern Brewer Pellet 8.00 40.1 60 min.
10.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.00 4.8 40 min.
10.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.50 4.3 40 min.
15.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.50 2.8 20 min.
15.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.00 3.2 20 min.
15.00 g. Fuggle Pellet 5.00 0.0 0 min.
15.00 g. Goldings - E.K. Pellet 4.50 0.0 0 min.

cheers

-Phill


----------



## black_labb (22/5/12)

Looks good to me hop wise


----------



## DarkFaerytale (23/5/12)

cheers :beer:


----------

